# HAUNTED RADIO: howl-o-scream, hhn, tcm, eli roth, kersey valley, rot, hgtv, & more!!



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you have a link to the rss feed?


----------



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

http://hauntedradio.podomatic.com/rss2.xml


----------

